#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*NIT Delhi Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*Connectivity: 
*
*Nearest Airport:* Indira Gandhi International Airport, Delhi*
Distance from Airport:* 18km*
Nearest Railway Station:* New Delhi Railway Station*
Distance from Railway Station:* 22km


*NIT Delhi Branches In Engineering:
*

Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering

*National Institute of Technology Delhi Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
287
2904

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
6198
10774

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
16518
22637

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
108999
140859

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
240
1061

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
1354
3632

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
40129
40129

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
8451
22700

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
16635
24951

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4462
7892

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
45030
45030

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
18778
21169

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
23267
42921

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
62877
71509

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
2612
4504

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
4804
7147

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
11146
31548

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
28641
60436

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3034
5641

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
153857
153857

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
8957
19270

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
17182
33401

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
349629
349629

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
69488
96341

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
40
3394

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
25061
25061

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
5405
6246

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
24159
31681

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
34178
59210



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachememts
*

*Fee Structure:
*
*Institute Fee*
*a)  Tuition Fee :* *₹ 17,500/-per semester (I to VIII Semester)*
*b)  One Time Admission Fees*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount(Rs.)*

i.
Admission Fee
250/-

ii.
Identity Card
100/-

iii.
Institute Development Contribution
8,000/-

iv.
Security Deposit
5,000/-

Total(Rs.)
13350/-


*c)   Annual Fee:*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount(Rs.)*

i.
Medical Fee
1,000/-

ii.
Student Club
300/-

iii.
Games Fee
300/-

iv.
Student Magazine & Library fund
1,200/-

v.
Student Aid fund / Welfare fund
240/-

vi.
Maintenance of computer
1,400/-

Total(Rs.)
4,440/-



*Hostel Charges*
*a)  Hostel Security (Refundable) : * *₹10,000/-*
*b)  Mess Security (Refundable) :* *₹10,000/-*
*c)   Hostel charges per semester:*
*Admission Fee (One Time) :* *₹500/-*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount(Rs.)*

i.
Sanitation
500/-

ii.
Common Room & Cultural Fund
1,000/-

iii.
Room Rent
2,500/-

iv.
Electricity & Water Charges
5,000/-

v.
Maintenance charges
5,00/-

vi.
Mess Establishment
500/-

Total(Rs.)
*10,000/–*


*
PLACEMENTS* : 

2014
Placements for the 2014 batch are in process.. Statistics till now :
*S.No.*
*Company Name*
*CTC Offered (Lakhs p.a.)*
*No. of Students Placed*
*CSE*
*ECE*
*EEE*

1
IBM (GBS)
3.4
8
3
4
1

2
Samsung Noida Labs
7.18
2
2
–
–

3
L&T Construction
4.8
5
–
–
5

4
Balmer Lawrie
8.14
1
–
1
–

5
Maz Digital
7.4
1
1
–
–

6
Ramco
3.5
2
1
1
–

7
Sapient Nitro
4.5
4
–
4
–

8
Hughes Systique
4.25
4
3
1
–



*Total*
*27 (of 61)*




9
PAYTM- ONE 97
6 to 8
In Process




10
Amazon
10.5+ Benifits
In Process




11
Trident
9
NFS




12
World Quant
27
NFS




13
Pinta Tech
–
In Process




14
Mu Sigma
6
In Process




15
NVIZION
3
1




16
AKASH INSTITUTE
7
2




17
ETAASCON
12
In Process




18
RELIANCE COMMUNICATION
5
In Process











  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NSIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

